# F700 Dump worth it?



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys. So I'm looking for a back up rig for plowing. My roofer turned me onto this truck. He thinks the guy still has it, minus the plow. The roofer took that. It's free for anyone who can get it off his property. And my roofer would be willing to kick in some cash for repairs if he could use it some during the summer to help haul tear offs.

I have no idea of the year. I have the guys number, and wanted thoughts from you guys before I gave him a call. Mostly I'm wanting to know what would be the things to look at while out there to see if its even worth paying to have towed to my house. I'm guessing that bringing a battery might be good just to see if the motor turns over or not? I'm sure it wont run as the gas if there is any in it is most likely bad and everything will be varnished over.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It's worth a trip to detox after trying to fix'r up.....

Get this:
http://www.mountaintruck.com/O3244.html









Or
http://www.mountaintruck.com/G3207.html


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

True. But I just keep seeing the $0.00 price tag. Even if it’s too much work wouldn’t the scrap value be more than a flat bed tow would cost? It’s only like 20 miles away.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Hey guys. So I'm looking for a back up rig for plowing. My roofer turned me onto this truck. He thinks the guy still has it, minus the plow. The roofer took that. It's free for anyone who can get it off his property. And my roofer would be willing to kick in some cash for repairs if he could use it some during the summer to help haul tear offs.
> 
> I have no idea of the year. I have the guys number, and wanted thoughts from you guys before I gave him a call. Mostly I'm wanting to know what would be the things to look at while out there to see if its even worth paying to have towed to my house. I'm guessing that bringing a battery might be good just to see if the motor turns over or not? I'm sure it wont run as the gas if there is any in it is most likely bad and everything will be varnished over.
> 
> ...


Why don't you see if you can get it to fire up you got a good jump box and good cables on that Dodge should turn over if it will. Clean the carb and fresh gas see what it will do. Make sure you got brake and the hoist works and have at it. Worst comes to worse you sell it or scrape it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydro or air brakes? Hydros are a pain to find someone to work on and keep working. (I have 2 like that)

429 is a dog, but if it isn't front line, it will work. 

Pre 95 for sure, my 95 has the rounded oof hood\fenders.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

It looked like there was a juice tank in the engine compartment unfortunately.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Free? 20 miles away?

I'd be all over that. But that's just the inner farmer pack rat in me...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Free? 20 miles away?
> 
> I'd be all over that. But that's just the inner farmer pack rat in me...


Are you related to Richard Gere.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> True. But I just keep seeing the $0.00 price tag. Even if it's too much work wouldn't the scrap value be more than a flat bed tow would cost? It's only like 20 miles away.


You don't need no low boy or flat bed. As long has the brakes are not locked up a hook will take that truck which should be more reasonable.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> You don't need no low boy or flat bed. As long has the brakes are not locked up a hook will take that truck which should be more reasonable.


Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Free? 20 miles away?
> 
> I'd be all over that. But that's just the inner farmer pack rat in me...


Arizona rust free body for free there is a lot of good body parts on it. Gas and juice brakes are not desirable but the price is right lol. Might have two nervous break downs fixing it and a couple trips to the asylum tho.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> You don't need no low boy or flat bed. As long has the brakes are not locked up a hook will take that truck which should be more reasonable.


I'd engineer myself a flat tow bar for no further than it is. His Cummings should have plenty of power to pull it home if the brakes are free.

More backwoods enginuity at work...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd engineer myself a flat tow bar for no further than it is. His Cummings should have plenty of power to pull it home if the brakes are free.
> 
> More backwoods enginuity at work...


Did you read the book on, .......engineering?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Did you read the book on, .......engineering?


Duct tape, WD-40, LFH, BFH, welder, and torch kit and just about anything can be fixed.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's got a 4 V holley with a governor. If the engine turns over good, just put some gas in a spray bottle, with the fire extinguisher handy. And see if it fires. For free, I'd spend a few hours to see if it runs.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got a call into the old boy to see if it's still available. If not I'm eying this
https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/cto/d/reduced-1987-k5-chevy-blazer/6303420865.html
A K5 blazer with a Diesel motor that only has 80k on it. Lol would be interesting.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> I've got a call into the old boy to see if it's still available. If not I'm eying this
> https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/cto/d/reduced-1987-k5-chevy-blazer/6303420865.html
> A K5 blazer with a Diesel motor that only has 80k on it. Lol would be interesting.


I'm not so sure after driving that Cummings you will be happy with a 6.2. From my experience they don't like to start in cold temps. I could be wrong but I don't think they had the turbo. That maybe a old military truck they used a ton of 6.2. I'm a diesel person but I might take a 6.0 gas over the 6.2.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> I've got a call into the old boy to see if it's still available. If not I'm eying this
> https://flagstaff.craigslist.org/cto/d/reduced-1987-k5-chevy-blazer/6303420865.html
> A K5 blazer with a Diesel motor that only has 80k on it. Lol would be interesting.


I have a '87 K-5 Diesel that was a Air Force vehicle, when it was decommissioned a 350SB was dropped in to replaced the earl burner. I know several people that have done the conversion and it's very straight forward, plug and play. You just need a donor vehicle or hit a bone yard (not Fred's old Van).
The auto trans in that vintage GM sucks in it's natural state. The trans in mine was toast and had it replaced with one that was build for towing. I could have also put a T400 in it but would have had to replace the drive shafts and trans case. Which all could have come from a donor or bone yard (not Freds old van)....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That freaken Mark got me good!!! LMAO


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> That freaken Mark got me good!!! LMAO


Uh.... think you posted in the wrong thread or you have completely gone oof the res....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Uh.... think you posted in the wrong thread or you have completely gone oof the res....


Might be the wrong thread but the banter I'm getting crushed with is all over PS lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> I have a '87 K-5 Diesel that was a Air Force vehicle, when it was decommissioned a 350SB was dropped in to replaced the earl burner. I know several people that have done the conversion and it's very straight forward, plug and play. You just need a donor vehicle or hit a bone yard (not Fred's old Van).
> The auto trans in that vintage GM sucks in it's natural state. The trans in mine was toast and had it replaced with one that was build for towing. I could have also put a T400 in it but would have had to replace the drive shafts and trans case. Which all could have come from a donor or bone yard (not Freds old van)....


Love the Bone yard comments. Luckily we dont have a River.

Good info to know. I had a K5 years ago, regret getting rid of it all the time. I guess with it having the diesel i would need to see just what has been done to it over the years.

Pretty slim pickings around here for a plow truck in that price range.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Love the Bone yard comments. Luckily we dont have a River.
> 
> Good info to know. I had a K5 years ago, regret getting rid of it all the time. I guess with it having the diesel i would need to see just what has been done to it over the years.
> 
> Pretty slim pickings around here for a plow truck in that price range.


Back in the day them K5 blazers use to plow great here. Might be light for the snow amounts out your way. 6K here would put you in a decent truck here. Probably have a few rust issues but it won't rust anymore in flagstaff.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Love the Bone yard comments. Luckily we dont have a River.
> 
> Good info to know. I had a K5 years ago, regret getting rid of it all the time. I guess with it having the diesel i would need to see just what has been done to it over the years.
> 
> Pretty slim pickings around here for a plow truck in that price range.


K% would suck for plowing IMO, trying to keep windows clear would be a hassle. I thought of putting a heater in the back of mine

https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-ford-250-plow-truck/6333949630.html

https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-dodge-2500-snow-plow/6301077297.html


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> K% would suck for plowing IMO, trying to keep windows clear would be a hassle. I thought of putting a heater in the back of mine
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-ford-250-plow-truck/6333949630.html
> 
> https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-dodge-2500-snow-plow/6301077297.html


Wow and I thought trucks were high here.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> K% would suck for plowing IMO, trying to keep windows clear would be a hassle. I thought of putting a heater in the back of mine
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/1989-ford-250-plow-truck/6333949630.html
> 
> https://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/d/1995-dodge-2500-snow-plow/6301077297.html


YA your right. I remember the fogging issues now that you mention it. But whatever I get, it will not be front line. I will only use it if my truck goes down again. Otherwise its gonna sit besides driving it onece every week or two just to keep it going.

That dodge with the dump bed is kinda in my price range.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice truck for my company, Stays under 10k I'm bidding.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice truck for my biz, Stays under 10K I mhttps://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/12018/item/2008-ford-f350-pickup-74078ight do it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Nice truck for my biz, Stays under 10K I mhttps://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/12018/item/2008-ford-f350-pickup-74078ight do it.


6.4 Power Stroke...



And that is one monstrosity of a plow bracket!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 6.4 Power Stroke...
> 
> 
> 
> And that is one monstrosity of a plow bracket!


Jarrett, Let me ask you? Is there any diesel in any of the big 3 that is okay with you?? lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Jarrett, Let me ask you? Is there any diesel in any of the big 3 that is okay with you?? lol


The answer to that question depends on who's checkbook is paying the repair bills.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> Jarrett, Let me ask you? Is there any diesel in any of the big 3 that is okay with you?? lol


I always liked the sound a 6-71 made. With N75 injectors of course.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The answer to that question depends on who's checkbook is paying the repair bills.


My check book, Again is there a diesel that is okay by your standards out of the big three,


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> My check book, Again is there a diesel that is okay by your standards out of the big three,


I would buy any of the current ones, but the day it came home all of the emissions parts would be stolen. Or fall off. Or be somewhere other than where they could screw my truck up.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would buy any of the current ones, but the day it came home all of the emissions parts would be stolen. Or fall off. Or be somewhere other than where they could screw my truck up.


That's the correct answer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

6.2L... oh my...

It will be very efficient on fuel... only because it makes absolutely NO power.

They are very temperamental motors, not as bad as a 6.5L, but still enough to piss you off.

I would look at a 6.0 Ford before a 6.2 or 6.5 GM. And we all know my feelings on the Ford 6.0.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> 6.2L... oh my...
> 
> It will be very efficient on fuel... only because it makes absolutely NO power.
> 
> ...


The newer fuel in those 6.2s, you will be replacing the pump once a year. Did a LOT of them back in the day.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> The newer fuel in those 6.2s, you will be replacing the pump once a year. Did a LOT of them back in the day.


When I had 6.5L trucks and the early LB7 and LLY duramaxs, I practiced the art of dumping gallons of used 15W40 in the tank every time I filled up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Free? 20 miles away?
> 
> I'd be all over that. But that's just the inner farmer pack rat in me...


Ohio's shorter and whiter version of Fred Sanford...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ohio's shorter and whiter version of Fred Sanford...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's right give it to Janette lol, Give me a break, You guys beat the brakes off me the last couple days lol. No offence Jarrett just looking for mercy. LMAO


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd check hours on that ford bet that things idels 40 hours a week since new 
I've never heard anything good from a 6.4


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> 6.2L... oh my...
> 
> It will be very efficient on fuel... only because it makes absolutely NO power.
> 
> ...


I know the 6.5 GM was no power house. I thought they were dependable? slow but steady. A friend of mine drives one at work it's coming up for sale. 2000 3500 single wheel 50K ish miles. I was thinking it would make a okay back up - spreader truck. No?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I had a '08 6.4l PS, ran it for aboot 110k miles with just routine maintenance. It never broke down along the road and only had to have it "reflashed" once.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Few things with 6.5L that I loved and hated.

Good:
Yes, they are a simple slow and steady work horse. 
They are great on fuel. Just sip it nice and slow.

The bad:
You have to relocate the pump mounted driver to the grill
You need to put a heatsink on the PMD
That PMD has to stay cool or you will be dead on the side of the road.
If you hook a skid loader trailer behind it and pull grade, you will throw and overboost idiot light.
Turbo only makes 7 psi... why even have one?
If it got below 40 outside, travel with an extension cord
Fuel pump needs lubrication if you are using this 15ppm or less fuel


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Well it looks like the F700 is gone. Old boy hasn’t called me back. When I left the message I asked him to return the call if he still had it. Maybe he’s out of town or something but I’m not holding my breath. 

I’m over the K5. Lol. 

The search continues. JDG has a freshly rebuilt Meyer straight blade with E60 pump for a steal of a price even with having to pay for freight. So, I’ll find something. If I can find an old 1990 - 2000 Ford for a deal his plow will bolt right on.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I had a '08 6.4l PS, ran it for aboot 110k miles with just routine maintenance. It never broke down along the road and only had to have it "reflashed" once.


Can you self perform the reflash? Or does a tech have to do it?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Few things with 6.5L that I loved and hated.
> 
> Good:
> Yes, they are a simple slow and steady work horse.
> ...


Would it make any sense to put a bigger turbo? Financially to. I think I understand the PMD thing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Would it make any sense to put a bigger turbo? Financially to. I think I understand the PMD thing.


You can do a Banks kit on them and they will make a little bit of power.

Worth the money not in a million years in my mind.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Well it looks like the F700 is gone. Old boy hasn't called me back. When I left the message I asked him to return the call if he still had it. Maybe he's out of town or something but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I'm over the K5. Lol.
> 
> The search continues. JDG has a freshly rebuilt Meyer straight blade with E60 pump for a steal of a price even with having to pay for freight. So, I'll find something. If I can find an old 1990 - 2000 Ford for a deal his plow will bolt right on.


It'll bolt right on a 99-04. Beyond that, I have no clue.

Just wanted to make sure you're clear.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It'll bolt right on a 99-04. Beyond that, I have no clue.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you're clear.


Got it. If not I'm pretty sure they still make the mount back to 1990. I know they do for the new mount like I have.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Got it. If not I'm pretty sure they still make the mount back to 1990. I know they do for the new mount like I have.


Anything can be made to fit with enough will.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Can you self perform the reflash? Or does a tech have to do it?


Warranty work


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

This one passed, but it's always hard to pass up free.


----------

